# Homemade Mustard



## illini40 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi everyone

Does anyone have any suggestions or recipes on making your own mustard?

I saw a YouTube video on a guy that made his own mustard, and it looked pretty cool. Not sure where to start.


----------



## chew2475 (Apr 17, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions or recipes on making your own mustard?
> 
> I saw a YouTube video on a guy that made his own mustard, and it looked pretty cool. Not sure where to start.


Not sure if you were looking for something like this but I stumbled upon it the other day and it is on the "to try soon" list.


----------



## illini40 (Apr 17, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> Not sure if you were looking for something like this but I stumbled upon it the other day and it is on the "to try soon" list.




Thanks for sharing! Any other recipes or suggestions?


----------



## chew2475 (Apr 17, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Any other recipes or suggestions?


Not for mustard.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 17, 2020)

Here is a good starter recipe, it uses a base of prepared mustard (which is a good short cut) but still allows some latitude to adjust the recipe.  This is a refrigerator recipe, not a shelf stable mustard.  

This recipe will make about 45 to 50 ounces of mustard.  You must sterilize the jars by boiling them for 15 minutes. Following sterilizing set jars on a tray or cake pan and place in the oven to cool and to prevent contamination before filling.

*Ingredients: *
1-1/2 cup + 1Tablespoon of Oriental Mustard dry powder
2 tablespoon yellow mustard seeds (grind to coarse)
2 tablespoon brown mustard seeds (grind to coarse)
4 tablespoon garlic powder
1/2 cup dill pickle juice
1 teaspoon white vinegar
2 Tablespoons black pepper
1 Tablespoon cayenne pepper (or Temper Temper)
3.5 cup yellow prepared mustard – Frenches brand  (this is (1) - 30 ounce bottle)
Bottled water – amounts are below – this should be *chilled water*, warm water will reduce the “heat” and will make milder mustard.
*Instructions: *
Mix 1/4 cup of water, pickle juice and vinegar with the mustard powder.  Add the garlic powder, black pepper, cayenne, ground seeds… then add the yellow mustard.  *Add mustard slowly and taste heat factor. *Can add more water in order to thin to the desired thickness.  Allow to sit on counter for 6 to 8 hours so all flavors and heat develops, then move to fridge. Test flavor again before putting into sterilized jars. Once in jars, the flavor will change slightly as the mixture ages during the next 48 hours. Mustard made like this should last about a year in the refrigerator but will lose some flavor over time. 
Variations:
Grind the seeds differently and you can change the texture from smoother to coarser.
Add some dried herbs to change the flavor
Adding honey will make a sweet/hot mustard
Adding crushed red peppers or horseradish will make a spicier mustard


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2020)

Sounds interesting_. What is the heat level like?...JJ _


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds interesting_. What is the heat level like?...JJ _



Although there is Oriental Mustard dry powder  in  my recipe, the other ingredients knocks that heat down.  I like to think of it as a spicy 'brat style' mustard, but I like it on various sandwiches (smoked turkey for example) and last night I put some on some potstickers as I forgot to make some Oriental mustard.  Now, a friend makes my recipe, but adds honey to a few jars because his wife in not into any kind of heat.


----------



## wild west (Apr 18, 2020)

__





						Black Indian Mustard ~ Foamheart
					

Cajun Black Mustard  First I have to tell you there are different colored mustard seeds.  The lighter the seeds the milder the taste. These black seeds are from India and they are, let’s call it spicy. Dave sent some to me to play with; he gets me off on creative journeys too often. LOL  One...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



I've made this one. It's good and hot.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 18, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Although there is Oriental Mustard dry powder  in  my recipe, the other ingredients knocks that heat down.  I like to think of it as a spicy 'brat style' mustard, but I like it on various sandwiches (smoked turkey for example) and last night I put some on some potstickers as I forgot to make some Oriental mustard.  Now, a friend makes my recipe, but adds honey to a few jars because his wife in not into any kind of heat.



Thanks. I have to get the Asian Mustard Powder online, so I use Colman's and really don't taste that much of a difference. Both are SEARING if just mixed with water. I am glad to hear the recipe is on the mild side. It's because the Acidic liquids are added up front. For anyone that wants HOT mustard, add just the 1/4C Water and wait 5 to 15 minutes before adding the Pickle Juice and Vinegar. It will be Nuclear!...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 19, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks. I have to get the Asian Mustard Powder online, so I use Colman's and really don't taste that much of a difference. Both are SEARING if just mixed with water. *I am glad to hear the recipe is on the mild side.* It's because the Acidic liquids are added up front. For anyone that wants HOT mustard, add just the 1/4C Water and wait 5 to 15 minutes before adding the Pickle Juice and Vinegar. It will be Nuclear!...JJ


I buy the Oriental mustard (as well as the mustard seeds) from Penzey's, and if I recall correctly the country of origin is Canada.  Just so we don't get tangled up on terms.... My recipe is milder than Oriental mustard mixed with water or beer (my favorite) which I like in small amounts on an eggroll for example. So let's call that sinus clearing heat a 10, and let's call plain yellow mustard a 1. 
My mustard would be a 5 or 6.  One advantage with using prepared yellow mustard as an ingredient is that you can add a bit more to lower the heat. 

One time I made a batch with toasted onion powder instead of garlic powder, and that was pretty tasty too.


----------



## Braz (Apr 19, 2020)

I've made Foamheart's Black Indian (Cajun) mustard and it is good. Gets better with age. (Link posted above)


----------



## daveomak (Apr 19, 2020)

Yep....  Black / Brown mustard seed is the way to go.....  You can mix it in different %'s with yellow seed...  different heat and flavor.....


----------

